# Galleon & Shoutcast: Tivo Restarts after 45 min.



## wibes (Jun 12, 2005)

Not sure if anyone else is having this issue.

I installed and am running Galleon 1.9.2. It is a great service, however, when I stream shoutcast stations for any length of time (usually around 45 minutes), my Tivo will restart. I have looked in the forums for an answer/solution to this issue, but have found none.

Any help would be much appreciated.

Thanks.


----------



## dwgsp (Aug 28, 2005)

I had the same problem on my Humax 80 Hr unit, except that the TiVo would restart after only 15 minutes. I never found a solution (neither did TiVo or Humax). Note that the Live365 streams do not cause the unit to restart, so I switched to them and all is well.


----------



## wibes (Jun 12, 2005)

just curious, but how did you stream Live365 to your tivo? I don't see any downloadable m3u or pls files.


----------



## miketx (Sep 22, 2005)

I had the exact same problem last night on my Humax DRT-800. I was using Galleon Music to stream my MP3 files to my Tivo. After ~ 30 mins, right when it was changing tracks on an album, my Tivo restarted. I've never had my Tivo restart for anything, so this was a surprise.

Mike


----------



## dwgsp (Aug 28, 2005)

wibes said:


> just curious, but how did you stream Live365 to your tivo? I don't see any downloadable m3u or pls files.


Live365 is one of the new services that TiVo is offering in the Music, Photos, and More catagory (same place as you find the new Yahoo services).


----------



## wibes (Jun 12, 2005)

I installed the new version of Galleon 2.0, and the restarting issue is no longer occuring. I listened for hours last night with no problems!


----------



## bonnie_raitt (Sep 14, 2001)

I started playing with Shoutcast server and streaming music to my TiVo recently. I noticed that I'm having the rebooting problem discussed in this thread. I am wondering if this a widespread problem. I see from this thread that I might not be alone.

Is there anyway to see how often my TiVo is rebooting? I am assuming that it is the streaming that is causing the rebooting but would be curious to see if it boots at other times when I am not aware of it.

Thx

Details:

Galleon 2.0.1
Shoutcast server DNAS/win32 v1.9.5 
Music Player WinAmp Pro 5.12


----------



## dwgsp (Aug 28, 2005)

wibes said:


> I installed the new version of Galleon 2.0, and the restarting issue is no longer occuring. I listened for hours last night with no problems!


That's good news. I'm not completely thrilled with the stations that Live365 offers, so I may have to give Galleon another try. Thanks for the heads up!


----------



## wibes (Jun 12, 2005)

I may have been premature in that posting. I forgot that "night of hours of music" I was actually listening to a downloaded shoutcast stream through the playlist APP.

I still have the rebooting w/ shoutcast, even in 2.0...I guess I've just found a workaround.

All apologies if I misled anyone.


----------



## wibes (Jun 12, 2005)

Huge! I'm anxious for other users to try this to see if it's effective for you, as well.

I downloaded (and ran) the Shoutcast DNAS server, and the corresponding plug-in. This seems to have solved everything. Another Community member told me in a PM that Galleon needed the shoutcast server to work. (If that's true, which it may be, it's odd that they wouldn't include it with the download, or at least tell you to download it).

Anyway, here are the corresponding links:

Server: http://www.shoutcast.com/downloads/sc1-9-5/shoutcast-1-9-5-windows.exe

Plug-in: http://www.shoutcast.com/downloads/shoutcast-dsp-1-8-2b-windows.exe

Here's a link to an archive discussing how to configure and set it up (*NOTE* : this is unrelated to Galleon, but is a way to use the server to broadcast streaming audio over the Tivo server. Not sure if these steps are required...all I know is I did this and my galleon/tivo restarting issues are gone.)

http://archive.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/history/topic/139426-1.html

Good Luck! :up:


----------



## bonnie_raitt (Sep 14, 2001)

That's what I did when I set mine up several weeks ago. However, it still reboots my TiVo when I try to stream music. I just quit using it because I was afraid I would miss a show or that it might harm my TiVo. I suspect it is overloading something in the software on TiVo. Who knows.


----------



## javahmo (Aug 11, 2003)

wibes said:


> I downloaded (and ran) the Shoutcast DNAS server, and the corresponding plug-in. This seems to have solved everything. Another Community member told me in a PM that Galleon needed the shoutcast server to work. (If that's true, which it may be, it's odd that they wouldn't include it with the download, or at least tell you to download it).


Galleon doesnt need the Shoutcast DNAS server. I've never used it and I've never had restarts due to a Shoutcast stream. I can listen for hours to a stream without any issues. In fact I tested it again tonight and one of my favorite streams has been playing for over 2 hours now.

I'm curious if you have a wireless network?


----------



## wibes (Jun 12, 2005)

Yes, I do. Is it a setting with the router?


----------



## javahmo (Aug 11, 2003)

wibes said:


> Yes, I do. Is it a setting with the router?


Its difficult to blame hardware when some users have reported that the TiVo Desktop works fine with the same streams. All the logs I've seen sofar on this issue simply indicates that the network connection was lost. I'll see if I can add additional buffering in the Galleon code; wireless networks might just be more sensitive if the remote streaming server is overloaded.


----------



## wibes (Jun 12, 2005)

Thanks. That's the error I get in the log (see attached). But it seems odd that it restarts the Tivo.

Any ideas/suggestions on possible issues with the hardware? Or is this purely a hit or miss issue?


----------



## DJQuad (Dec 22, 2004)

I was having the same problem with the Music app doing the same thing (which I assume is similar to the Shoutcast app). I haven't tried with v2.01 yet though.


----------



## Aflat (Aug 29, 2005)

I do have the same issue, but its on a wired network. I have 2 Tivos, a SD-H400, and a Humax T800. Only the T800 has issues with the shoutcast streams rebooting it. They both have 7.2.1, and I was using Galleon 1.9.2, I haven't tried 2.0 yet.

It does seem to have something to do with it going into sleep mode, where the screen dims, and it goes to the next track. I haven't narrowed it down yet, so it may not be right, but that is about when it happens most often.

Is there a way to set the sleep(I'm calling the dimming feature sleep) so that it does it after like 30 seconds? Right now I have to wait, what seems a random amount of time between 5 and 15 minutes, which makes reproducing it a time consuming process.


----------



## petew (Jul 31, 2003)

I have the problem using the Playlist app, checked and the crash doesn't appear to be related to the screen dimming. However the DRT-800 is a common factor and I'm using Galloen 2.0.1


----------



## wibes (Jun 12, 2005)

this is probably very elementary, but how do you determine what "model" tivo you have?


----------



## petew (Jul 31, 2003)

wibes said:


> this is probably very elementary, but how do you determine what "model" tivo you have?


The first 3 digits of the TSN is the model number. 240 is an old style standalone Series 2, 540 is the newer "nightlight" version. The humax DRT-800 DVD recorder is 595. I'm sure someone has a full list.


----------



## petew (Jul 31, 2003)

javahmo said:


> Its difficult to blame hardware when some users have reported that the TiVo Desktop works fine with the same streams. All the logs I've seen sofar on this issue simply indicates that the network connection was lost. I'll see if I can add additional buffering in the Galleon code; wireless networks might just be more sensitive if the remote streaming server is overloaded.


My log is the same, my network is 100% 100BaseT, Galleon is running under Fedora RC3 on an AMD Athlon 400MHz, apart from a very light bittorrent load nothing else running on the box.

Regardless of the reliability of the source, Tivo should't panic. Generate an error and drop back to Tivo Central maybe, but not a complete reboot.


----------



## wibes (Jun 12, 2005)

I've got a 540...so I don't think it's the t-800.


----------



## dwgsp (Aug 28, 2005)

This problem has been discussed in several different threads here on the fourms. I realize that the TiVo folks who monitor the forums are not obligated to offer advice, but in this case I wish someone would. This is an easily repeatable problem for many of us, so it shouldn't be that difficult to debug and determine the root cause.


----------



## DJQuad (Dec 22, 2004)

DJQuad said:


> I was having the same problem with the Music app doing the same thing (which I assume is similar to the Shoutcast app). I haven't tried with v2.01 yet though.


This is still happening with 2.0.1. Leon do you have any ideas?


----------



## carrybagman (Feb 9, 2006)

I agree with dwgsp. It would be wonderful if Tivo offered a little help. Has anyone pestered them or received any comment on their willingness? Leon has been wonderful and patient and Galleon is just about the best Tivo addon I've seen. Come on Tivo!

Just an aside, I didn't encounter this problem until I switched from Linksys to Belkin. Weird.


----------

